# 3rd Jen Exhaust brake



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Has anyone installed one? 

I'm looking at the BD brand. Dont think Jacobs makes one for the 07.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

does the cummins downshift when on tow / haul? Im so happy with how my duramax's slow down i dont really see a need...


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes it does. I just want more retardation as I will be hauling the dump trailer allot more this spring. I'm going to get a hitch in my truck so I can borrow your trailer.:waving:

The 6.7 you can get a factory exhaust brake on them.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Grassman09;1029663 said:


> I just want more retardation


Oh boy...........


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

GMC Driver;1029729 said:


> Oh boy...........


LOL..  :laughing: For the truck of course.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Grassman09;1029760 said:


> LOL..  :laughing: For the truck of course.


LOL arnt dodges ******** enough as it is


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

No I think those new GMs and Dodges look ********.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Pac Brake also has an exhaust brake that I've heard many good things about.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok I'll have a look thanks.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

jacobs makes one, your local dodge dealer can install them and no warranty hassle. all 06 and above are ready to go with the auto trans.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Warranty? Wouldn't know what that is. my truck was bought 2nd hand in the us by a used truck dealer and dodge cancels all warranty when you do that.

I've heard there isn't much point of installing one as it doesn't increase line pressure and something to do with the torque converter?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Im pretty sure Banks makes a real nice one for the dodges and increases all that stuff to somehow... Try thier website


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thx yea there isnt much and it says up to 06 no 07. Sorry edit didnt look at banks. I read the aliston with a exhaust brake and the factory tow haul gives you like 100 to 150hp in engine retardation.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

it will work on an 07, banks just thinks all 07's are 6.7's theres no differnce between a 06 or 07 5.9. you still have a warranty on the motor 5 years 100k. doesnt matter if your the second owner.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I asked cummins and they said all warranty is with Dodge as they buy the engines from them without warranty. Its like buying something for cash. Cummins didn't wanna pay for the water pump nor did they want to pay for the $3000 injector pump that needed to go on shortly after. That was with only 50'000 miles on it. 

As far as the banks is concerned I read a few people had issues with the valve sticking closed a few times. Not to mention the banks is $1000 more then the BD brake.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Triple L;1029773 said:


> LOL arnt dodges ******** enough as it is


LMAO... That was funny.



Triple L;1030637 said:


> Im pretty sure Banks makes a real nice one for the dodges and increases all that stuff to somehow... Try thier website


I have heard BD and Pac Break are good. But the Banks is better, this is what I have heard. I know some one with a Dodge and a Banks Break and he loves it. He uses it to tow his 5'er. He tows alot upstate NY and says the Banks does all the work and he doesn't have to use the break ped. I have read some guys on DieselPlace talk about another Exhaust break, i cant remember the name. Have you checked out DP yet?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes when I searched for Banks that's where I found out the info on the sticky valve.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Grassman09;1030817 said:


> I asked cummins and they said all warranty is with Dodge as they buy the engines from them without warranty. Its like buying something for cash. Cummins didn't wanna pay for the water pump nor did they want to pay for the* $3000 injector pump that needed to go on shortly after. That was with only 50'000 miles on it*.


I gotta get me one of these diesel things....


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

2COR517;1030889 said:


> I gotta get me one of these diesel things....


youll never go back to a gas job if you do.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

sno commander;1031226 said:


> youll never go back to a gas job if you do.


I'll second that even with the issues I've had it hauls way better then a Gasser and double the fuel economy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

so in 2007 they made 5.7 and 6.7... I have the 6.7 with the exhaust brake.
I have 62 000 MILES on my truck and I have never done brake pads yet... It saves like crazy... but the truck also goes slower in reverse... I think thats cause of the 6sp auto however vs having the brake. not sure.

Does your 5.9 have tow haul? cause my 6.7 has tow haul which downshifts as you slow down.

You could always buy mine?


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.jakebrake.com/products/ld-exhaust.php follow this link onto Jacobs Engine Brakes, it will explain what it does and why they are effective. If you can get the CPL #, it would be a big help.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC;1032477 said:


> so in 2007 they made 5.7 and 6.7... I have the 6.7 with the exhaust brake.
> I have 62 000 MILES on my truck and I have never done brake pads yet... It saves like crazy... but the truck also goes slower in reverse... I think thats cause of the 6sp auto however vs having the brake. not sure.
> 
> Does your 5.9 have tow haul? cause my 6.7 has tow haul which downshifts as you slow down.
> ...


Yes it has Tow haul. Buy your truck or the brake? Don't know if your brake will fit on my 5.9. Put it on your 5.9 see if it slows it down in reverse. 



2005_Sierra;1032542 said:


> If you can get the CPL #, it would be a big help.


What is a CPL #?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

my truck but I was just kidding.


my 5.9's only have a OD off button on the gear selector

my 6.7 has a Tow/Haul button on the gear selector which downshifts the truck. and you can also manually go up and down thru the gears with a toggle on the arm


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

CPL = Commons Parts List and it is found on the driver side of the timing gear case. and with that number you can check in the medium duty section if they make a Jake Brake for it.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Is that the same as ESN? I went to cummins last week looking for a fuel filter and they said fleet guard does not make it anymore as my engine was not a high volume engine.


----------

